# Shrimps and Mango?



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

So i decided to drop the seed of a mango in the tank. The yellow shrimps seem to enjoy it... 

Do you think there's anything bad about feeding shrimp mango?
I tried googling it, but only recipes come up lol.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I don't have an answer for you...but mango shrimp sounds delicious. Yum.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

now i wanna cook with mangos


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Never thought of that, but sometimes i feed them some cooked yam or squash, besides cucumber, green peas and spinach.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

i only kept it in there for an hour, was afraid it would pollute the water. but the mango seed was covered in shrimps! It's was a hit! plus, for some odd reason, i have the thought it my head that if my yellows eat yellow mango, they will become super yellows.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

That is how supplier feeds them with neon yellow substances to make the yellow shrimps super bright yellow. By keep feeding yellow colored foods, they maintain their yellow. I notice from my tank.


----------

